# Advice on photographing siblings?



## Scout (Jan 4, 2010)

In a couple weeks I am going to be photographing a brother and sister. They are both in their early 20's and for those of you who know San Diego we are either going to Balboa Park or Seaport Village. Right now I am leaning towards Seaport Village. 

My BIG problem is.... I need ideas for posing them in ways that do not make them look like boyfriend and girlfriend. Any help and ideas would be greatly appreciated!!!!!


----------



## angela_cheryl_7359 (Jan 4, 2010)

The first idea that came to mind was a back-to-back pose. Arms crossed with both. Brother stands with feet about shoulder width apart. Sister poses with one leg kind of crossed over the other, leaning on brothers back. Hope this helps!


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 4, 2010)

you would want to have a gap between them, specially the heads.  thing of what makes a cute couple image and what photographers do to show couples being closer... heads together, hands touching, closeness,... try and avoid that.

aim for things that can show the playfullness of brother and sister...


----------



## JenLavazza (Jan 4, 2010)

you could always do a search on Flickr for "siblings" and see what other photographers are doing


----------



## ForeverPhotography (Jan 5, 2010)

The main thing is to avoid touching that seems more intimate, like holding hands & such. It could work to just have them sitting or standing near each other. Hands on shoulders is always a nice way to connect people without making it feel like they are a couple. Since you'll be on location, I would play off of the landscapes and use benches (one standing one sitting) things like that. Good Luck.

Kathy
http://www.foreverphotographyonline.com


----------



## Foxman (Jan 5, 2010)

I have an image in my mind for this but not sure I can explain it. from behind with the light slightly blown out brother and sister walking away from camera in the process of giving each other a high five that is about where the light is blown out...add some noise. They are smiling at one another as if they just said something funny. bokeh boke bokeh. Overall image slightly soft and noisy... perhaps with the saturation turned down to add that washed out look.:thumbup::thumbdown:


----------



## themedicine (Jan 5, 2010)

brothers and sisters are the easiest when you know them, cause they will be comfortable with you. so far the best things have been mentioned (not too touchy, heads farther apart, sibling playfullness) but another thing to try and capture is sibling rivalry. could make some awesome photos. where one is doing something kinda goofy and the other has the "oh lord, thats my brother/sister" look. you should have a lot of fun with this one though. post the results!


----------



## Scout (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the great ideas! It should be a really fun shoot. I work with the sister and we always have a great a time when we are together. I will be sure to post pics when I get them!


----------

